# more big specks!!!!



## TheFlounderPounder (Jan 9, 2012)

Caught my limit of trout in the heat of the day when the tide started falling today... had a 6.1lb and a 4.10lb smallest fish was 2.4lb... released 2 big redfish, 4 flounder went to the house as well... heres a couple of the bigger ones.. cant show the two biggest that were released gives away my location dont want 1000,375,985 boats there when i go back :thumbsup:


----------



## bdyboarder86 (Apr 25, 2013)

PICS..... or it didnt happen, haha


----------



## snookman (Aug 7, 2010)

TheFlounderPounder said:


> Caught my limit of trout in the heat of the day when the tide started falling today... had a 6.1lb and a 4.10lb smallest fish was 2.4lb... released 2 big redfish, 4 flounder went to the house as well... will post pics soon...


May I ask where and is it possible to wade? just trying to find spots to have some fun and learn. boat is down so I'm trying to find some cool spots. I fish to relax and sometimes eat but more for sport. I fish with live bait.


----------



## TheFlounderPounder (Jan 9, 2012)

snookman said:


> May I ask where and is it possible to wade? just trying to find spots to have some fun and learn. boat is down so I'm trying to find some cool spots. I fish to relax and sometimes eat but more for sport. I fish with live bait.


Mobile bay... its not really possible to wade there.


----------



## snookman (Aug 7, 2010)

TheFlounderPounder said:


> Mobile bay... its not really possible to wade there.


Oh, Ok, Thanks. lol I really dont know a lot of places. havent had any luck so far but it takes time to learn.


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

good job. buddy of mine got his limit this morning before 8. they must have been biting. Rigs? if so thats some big rig fish.


----------



## TheFlounderPounder (Jan 9, 2012)

countryjwh said:


> good job. buddy of mine got his limit this morning before 8. they must have been biting. Rigs? if so thats some big rig fish.


 not from the rigs... i will send you a p.m.


----------



## Jsullivansnapper (Apr 19, 2012)

Nice fish


----------



## Sammy (Oct 10, 2012)

Man those are some nice fish. May I ask the location as well? I promise I won't tell anyone.


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

I kept a 3 pounder last week and felt bad when I cleaned her and she was full of eggs. are they still spawning this late or is it just post spawn stuff?


----------



## captwesrozier (Sep 28, 2007)

as long as the water temps stay above 65 degrees they will spawn on every full moon


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

Thanks Capt. I thought thats why they used to closem down in February.


----------



## makotuna (May 22, 2013)

Props on releasing the fat daddies. Do you fish out of fort morgan?


----------



## fish sticker (Sep 2, 2009)

That 6 pounder sure would come in handy this weekend during our trout tournament. Nice specks!!!


----------



## 2ndratecaller (Nov 8, 2011)

Man we fished the back side of Dauphin Island all morning till about 2 pm yesterday and didn't have much luck. But got on em pretty decent the day before just after the rain moved thru in the same spots. Will be down at my beach house on Ft. Morgan all weekend, havent been over on that side of the bay in a while, so maybe the bite will be a little bit better. Would love to know what side of the bay you were on if you don't mind sending me a PM, I have plenty of spots just would like to know if they are biting near any of them.


----------



## Team Osprey (May 1, 2010)

Nice specks


----------



## FishStalker (Jul 7, 2013)

Got to love people who still spot burn nice fish and keep your lips tight...


----------

